# Two fulffy suprises



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I noticed the other day while feeding them mice than one of the young baby Siamese looked a bit fluffy and I had longer guard hairs around its bum. Well today was cleaning day so I had a good look and looks like I have two very crappy long hair girls. I knew there was longhair in the start of the line 2 years ago as two mice related to the ones I used for breeding were long coated so its been hiding in the line this whole time.

less fluffy girl









more fluffier one (middle pic the wind was blowing her coat so you can see it better)


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

What a fab surprise! Sometimes it's nice when they throw something like that


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I love the tails! Your baby meeces are so cute! I am now addicted to long hairs/angora, it's so per!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

funny enough there was longhair at the show last weekend had not see another one since my first pet mice. there both does so im considering if I should see what I can do with the coats or not, as at the moment im short of space until the new shed and boxes are up but as there girls they can hang about in the doe boxes but then again if I didn't want to show longhair I would have 3 in the same section so realy I need another section. but I might just dable a bit and see what I get as they cant go back into the Siamese line as im trying to get that up to showing

I had completely forgotton about the long coats as I only used 1 buck from that group so he must of been a carrier and I only bred one of his sons and after that was inbreeding so as it never poped up again I assumed the first buck wasn't carring it, guess I was wrong.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's not at all what we want as exhibition breeders, strange genes popping up in our lines, but I must confess I do enjoy a surprise in the shed. I've recently had recessive banded appear as if from nowhere (though of course it was just sneakily hiding away). I don't want the gene but I have enjoyed the "What's that :O?" element. I expect it's the same for you


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yes a double edged sword realy, intresting and can be fun but not much use for showing lol, luckerly ive got loads of Siamese from that line so it wont effect numbers.

Ooo I like banded, that's one of the marked I was considering as I want a marked varity next. going with broken when I get the space.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wanted or not, Crappy or whatever, they still are quite adorable little [email protected] And their colors are beautiful! :lol:


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say they are so cute


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, I do quite like them , think I'll let the less fluffy one go as a pet and see what I can do with the other one


----------

